# SAGE salt 8 weight



## wavetamer (Feb 18, 2016)

have been looking for a new bonefish reel , what doe you think about Nautilus NVG 7-8 or a Tibor everglades, best place/deal to purchase one. Love the rod !!!!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have an Everglades QC on my Salt 8. It's a very nice reel, but a bit heavy. The regular Everglades is much lighter and s/b a great match. I've never used a Nautilus, so I can't comment on them.

I also have a Gulfstream on my 12 wt Xi3 and love it.

Got to EBay and keep your eyes open for deals. I bought both Tibors there and saved several hundred dollars.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

wavetamer said:


> have been looking for a new bonefish reel , what doe you think about Nautilus NVG 7-8 or a Tibor everglades, best place/deal to purchase one. Love the rod !!!!!


Both are excellent reels and are my top 2 suggestions so I don't think you could go wrong either way. I wouldn't get wrapped up in the seal drag vs. cork drag business...they are both solid reels widely used today.

I went with the Tibor because one of my guides loves them, they are built like a tank and there are more IGFA world records on Tibors than any other reel by far.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Tibor is a great reel, look at the Abel Super 7/8N as well, same price range and deals to be found on eBay. Nautilus and Hatch 7+ are great sealed drag reels. What I llike about the cork drag reels, they can be torn down in the field and repaired if need be. If a sealed drag breaks down you could be SOL.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

You can't go wrong with either.
People will have their favorites, but they've obviously both great reels that will get the job done and more.


That being said, nautilus all the way...


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

RUFcaptain said:


> Tibor is a great reel, look at the Abel Super 7/8N as well, same price range and deals to be found on eBay. Nautilus and Hatch 7+ are great sealed drag reels. What I llike about the cork drag reels, they can be torn down in the field and repaired if need be. If a sealed drag breaks down you could be SOL.


I wholeheartedly agree with the captain's assessment of sealed drags. I don't like them and just for that reason. Plus, they are a much smaller diameter than a well designed cork drag, which has the potential of generating a lot more heat. I don't know.....maybe the drag materials are made to withstand that possibility. I guess they work fine out of the box but I wouldn't venture far without at least a spare in my fly box. Going out of the country and you'd have more peace of mind with two.

I wonder if Tibors have more world records than the Fin Nors. Where did that information come from? Tibor? Just saying....

BTW.....can't speak for the new Nautilus' with the sealed drags, but the older ones with the cork drags, were very highly regarded in fly fishing circles.


----------



## Tarpon1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Go with the lightest reel in either brand, that is a light rod and you want a balanced rig...don't throw off that sexy Sage swing weight!


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

I once had a guide tell me that he could use his tibor to beat my buddy's reel flat and then strap it to a rod and catch a tarpon. I don't recall what my buddy was fishing with. I love my Everglades and my backcountry. I also have an affinity for the galvan torque reel. Can't speak for the nautilus, though I do have an fwx on my 6 wt that's really light and I like it. The drag isn't that strong though. 

I like eBay or Stillwater outfitters when they are having a sale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Take a look at Hatch as well...


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Take a look at Hatch as well...


----------



## wavetamer (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks all for your reply's, I to am more familiar with Tibor and pates, but really like the look of the Nautilus and its a couple ounces lighter. The new everglades is pretty nice


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

I have a Hatch 7 on my salt 8 and love it. I did some research on those reels you mentioned when I bought my Hatch and they both are very good reels.


----------



## rayreds (May 7, 2013)

Lampas Light speed or the Hatch are both great reels. I have both but more of the Hatch. Caught great fish on both and never had a problem. I like the sealed part so you never get and sand or salt on the works.


----------



## Gullwing (Apr 19, 2016)

I can't comment on the other brands but you cannot go wrong with a Tibor. I've been using the same Everglades (on 8 wt) for just over 20 years and the same Riptide (on 9 wt) for nearly that. Bulletproof.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I am guessing you are in the Houston area so if I were you and going to purchase a High End reel, I would go down to one of the FTUs and try each on your rod to get a feel for it and then decide. I think both your choices are good with the Tibor being a little heavier, but I think it is all about the balance especially balance in motion and you will have to just feel it to decide.


----------

